

Lifetick: Work SMARTER, not Harder (goal-setting app) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/06/work-smarter-not-harder/

======
gonepostal
The site seems to store your password in plain text or 2 way hash. I'd
recomend against creating an account there with a password you use anywhere
else.

~~~
greengirl512
Thanks for the tip! Going in to change mine now....

------
udekaf
My immediate gut feeling to an ad is - to refuse.

